# Auto



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

What is the verdict on auto crossing with an automatic transmission? Would it be better to get the fundementals of autoX or shifting included in that?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Doesn't matter. Put it in 1 for most courses and shift to 2 if speeds get high enough. Having the auto lets you concentrate on the right line, looking ahead, braking points, and everything else the car is doing at the moment. Not having to shift is just one less thing to worry about. Once everything's second nature(not until after your first season for the most part), then you can get a manual to get that little bit of extra speed and engine braking ability.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I never used engine braking. If I wasn't on the throttle I was hard on the brakes. I didn't disengage the clutch but I didn't expect any help from the engine, either. If you're decelerating using engine braking alone, then you're losing time.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

How about during a long sweeper...didn't you use the throttle to make minor adjustments while executing the turn? That's what I meant by engine braking(okay, so it might not be called engine braking)...


----------

